# goldfish & tropical fish



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

this may be a stupid question for some of you, but please bear with me.

If I have a heated tank, is it okay to keep some tropical fish in with my goldfish (and male betta) tank? I was thinking my black-tipped catfish and pictus catfish, both of which are only about 3" long right now. 

Would this be a really bad idea, or would it be tolerable?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The only stupid question is the one left unasked..............
That being said and keeping this short, no. Do not mix tropicals and goldfish. Maybe some minnows or larger danios but I wouldn't risk it. AquariumFishGuy could answer this better in depth.


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks. now, at the petstore, I've seen some goldfish in a tank with cories, and some more in a tank with female bettas. How does this all work?


----------



## MegTheFish (Jan 19, 2005)

Green cories can tolerate lower tempts, same with WCMM, danios and weather loaches. These and maybe minnows would be the only thing I would put with goldfish. Thats IF the goldfish aren't big enough to eat them.
I too have seen bettas in with goldfish, and I have no clue why they do this. I had a female betta in with my goldfish for a little bit and she tore up there fins.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

a male betta shouldnt be in any kind of community tank. they're too aggressive. females are okay but not males


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

shouldnt but have been successfully kept in community tanks. mine is in a 55g community


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

IMO most bettas do fine in larger community tanks, with the right company. Ofcourse there is always some insainly aggressive bettas that don't mix with anything.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Fathead minnows, giant danios, bristlenose plecos and rubberlip pleco can be kept with goldfish.


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the help everyone. My male betta's fine with the goldfish. He's actually the one that's more inclined to get picked on. lol.


----------



## Nwells (May 3, 2009)

*Goldfish and Tetras*

Ok i have a question my sister has a single goldfish in a tank that has been taken care of decently but most of the time i do it i have a 20 gallon tank with 6 tetras would it be ok to put the goldfish in with them or not please help!!??


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The neons are tropical and the goldie will be cold water. It could be done temporarily but I can't say as I would do this as a long term plan. If you do go with it as a temp solution you will want to keep the water temperature at about 74 degrees. Much cooler and the neons will not be happy, much hotter and the goldie will not be happy. That's the best compromise I can think of for the moment. 

Also the goldie will probably do well with a larger tank. What kind of goldie is he?


----------

